# Tesco for Valentines Day



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

From today, Thursday to Saturday, Tesco have 25% off wines, champagne and boxes of choccies.

Also half price fillet steak for those who buy there and 33% off Ben & Jerry Ice Cream

Wine, champers, steak, ice cream and chocs. What more would a classy bird want.


----------



## Crunchie (12 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> What more would a classy bird want.



Maybe the knicker and bra set + box of Belgian truffles + single stem rose (or 20cl bottle of Prosecco) + Valentine card all for €30 in M&S.


----------



## Plek Trum (12 Feb 2009)

God - thats GOOD value!


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

Crunchie.. shall I send you my address?!


----------



## Crunchie (12 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Crunchie.. shall I send you my address?!



Only if you let me nibble your truffles


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

The ones that I got on special offer in Tesco of course....


----------



## Crunchie (12 Feb 2009)

Awww... I was hoping you'd be sharing your pressie from M&S


----------



## cleverclogs7 (12 Feb 2009)

Oh,May just treat myself this valentines day


----------



## Crunchie (12 Feb 2009)

cleverclogs7 said:


> Oh,May just treat myself this valentines day



That's a hint if I ever saw one


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

Crunchie said:


> Awww... I was hoping you'd be sharing your pressie from M&S


 
No way... you can have tescos finest but not m&s!


----------



## cleverclogs7 (12 Feb 2009)

Crunchie said:


> That's a hint if I ever saw one


 

LOL  . I'm a single 3 years and counting.


----------



## Crunchie (12 Feb 2009)

cleverclogs7 said:


> LOL  . I'm a single 3 years and counting.



Another hint? At this rate you'll have all the lads on AAM running into M&S first thing tomorrow


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

If anyone wants to buy me gifts I'm very open to the idea...


----------



## cleverclogs7 (12 Feb 2009)

Crunchie said:


> Another hint? At this rate you'll have all the lads on AAM running into M&S first thing tomorrow


 

LMAO   YUMMY chocolates .but pass on the lads thanks.I gave up on men a long time ago.lol


----------



## Crunchie (12 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> If anyone wants to buy me gifts I'm very open to the idea...



You might regret saying that and end up with more M&S knicker and bra sets, boxes of Belgian truffles, roses and Valentine cards than you know what to do with!!


----------



## Crunchie (12 Feb 2009)

cleverclogs7 said:


> LMAO   YUMMY chocolates .but pass on the lads thanks.I gave up on men a long time ago.lol



Bad move... Far too honest... You should have waited for the pressies before you mentioned you gave up on men


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

I have plenty of wardobe space for storage, I just need the items now!


----------



## Crunchie (12 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I have plenty of wardobe space for storage, I just need the items now!



So all that remains is to decide what colour to buy for you..... Red? Yellow? Pink? White? And that's just the rose


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

Any of the above, I'm certainly not fussy...


----------



## sandrat (12 Feb 2009)

don't forget the


----------



## my2leftfeet (13 Feb 2009)

Hubby rang me as I was strolling through Tesco today. Told him the flowers were lovely and asked if i would pick a Valentines bunch [from him to me!].  Obviously we're not the biggest romantics around!. But when he asked if I would pick up my own card as well I un-politely declined!!!!!!!!!


----------

